# My Tigrinus!



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

..............................................


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Congrats I got one coming from mike too when I get back into town glad its eating good sign strong fish if treated righ I grew 
my last one to a whopping 16" from feeding shrimp and smelt they grow extremely fast I regret sellIng it so I got another extremely rewarding fish to own and see grow


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah its doing great and eatin fine! I wanna grow mine to that size too , I saw pics of your tig it looked really nice!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

hey looking great! glad he's eating well for you now! only a matter of time before he grows into a monster!

the remaining tigs at my place are all eating market prawn already! super easy to feed since they came in super great shape!

Bob, saved you a nice tig and a toothy monster =)

how long did it take you to grow a tig out to 16 inch!?


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Can't wait till he's about a foot long :bigsmile:, Yes they all look in good shape glad they're all eating too! 
yeah i was wondering the same how long did it take to grow 16'' and how big when you got yours?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

It took 1.5 years and about 5" not too bad to grow out


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice thats pretty fast! king eds tig is now 16 or so inches and he's 2 years old.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

One day I will own one of those bad boy's, I got a regular Tiger shovel nose. He is about 14" took about a year and a bit to. I know mine is nothing to compare but I wish you the best of luck with yours. That thing will grow out to be a real eye popper.I seen skrick's last year thing was amazing I love big a$$ catfish like these breeds.


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah thanks alot , i cant wait till its a beast lol  yeah u should get one would be a nice addition to a big aquarium !


----------

